# panasonic tx-65vt50 need wall mount?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi i have the panasonic tx-p65vt50 tv i need a wall mount for it that tilts slightly as well what would be the best wall mount for the tv need help asap please ohhh sure:gulp:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out Monoprice. They have several models at very reasonable prices. If you have a Sams Club in your area, they carry a couple of Omnimount models that I have used with good success - they run $80-$100 or so. Costco may also have them.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a 50" Panny plasma and it is mounted with a Parts Express mount. I think it was $25 or so. It tilts and came with all the screws and spacers for a variety of TVs and mounting options.


----------



## jd371 (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree with the Parts Express mount. No need to spend over $100 for a mount. I paid $25 and it does the same as the more expensive mounts. 
I think TV mounts are like cables. A decent cheap cable is just as good as those higher priced brand name cables.


----------

